# PEX Connections Recommendations



## PatrickPresti (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am going to be doing a whole house PEX job with a whole house manifold. All of the runs are going to be home runs.

Does anyone have any preferences on what PEX fittings to use and also any preferences towards manifolds? I am leaning towards one of the MANABLOC manifolds.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

PatrickPresti said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am going to be doing a whole house PEX job with a whole house manifold. All of the runs are going to be home runs.
> 
> ...


Who did the DWV in the house?


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Sail on over to diy chat room Pat. You ain't gonna find any help here. Bon voyage!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PatrickPresti said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am going to be doing a whole house PEX job with a whole house manifold. All of the runs are going to be home runs.
> 
> ...












This forum is for professional plumbers and those affiliated with the pipe trades. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join per site rules.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did you not get enough abuse the first time?


----------



## Jessedog11 (Feb 6, 2016)

Pex is for Homeowners.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Shark bites, only the best!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Kitex pex fittings, there the most reliable


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

......


----------



## PatrickPresti (Nov 16, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Kitex pex fittings, there the most reliable


Thanks for recommending the Kitec fittings. I will begin ordering them Monday!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey! The ferry maintenance man is back. It's too bad that someone out there is paying for a crappy system to be installed by an unlicensed and untrained hack.


----------

